# Prime Day 7/11 - schedule vacation now!



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

(unless you want to work yourself into an early grave that week)

Prime Day returns July 11

Prime Day is Amazon's greatest deals event and it's just for Prime members.

We're bringing you thousands of deals on everything you're into. This year deals start 6pm PT / 9pm ET on July 10. We'll have new deals starting every five minutes, plus special offers across everything included with Prime - from music and video to reading and groceries.​
Package counts will likely be way higher, but on the other hand there should be more multi-package stops. I guess it might actually work out okay....

Maybe this is what the 1.5 and 2.5 and 3.5 hour blocks were leading up to? We'll load your car to the gills but we're knocking off $9 for less driving....

Shangsta posted last year that they suspended the 40 hour cap last year to get as many live bodies on the schedule as possible.... interesting to see if it's a flop or a bonanza this year.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Suspend the 40 hour cap? Oh man, there are some desperate mofos at my warehouse licking their chops to get 64 hours in...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I say bring it on. I like to see if I can stuff 80+ in my car for a 3 hr block.... Just one stop though.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

do you think this will also effect Prime Now warehouses?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> do you think this will also effect Prime Now warehouses?


It didn't last year. It was very disapointing.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder what to expect on July 4. This year I'm not going anywhere, so I could try this gig


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> I wonder what to expect on July 4. This year I'm not going anywhere, so I could try this gig


Hopefully some nice pay bumps, they already jacked up today's blocks at DCH4.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Forecast for 7/10 thru 7/13 is over 100 here in Riverside. We don't even get pay increase in hot weather. Doubt we will for this either. Wish they would bump it up in triple digit weather


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't take blocks, they'll bump prices when they have to.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Don't take blocks, they'll bump prices when they have to.


That will never happen at DLA3 or DLA8. Blocks disappear from those two delivery stations faster than you can blink.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Same at DLA5 gone in a second


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> That will never happen at DLA3 or DLA8. Blocks disappear from those two delivery stations faster than you can blink.





Movaldriver said:


> Same at DLA5 gone in a second


same at UCA1


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Don't take blocks, they'll bump prices when they have to.


Lol so true problem is my friend the ant culture where you sit out and some desperate fool takes those base price blocks.


----------

